# Rank the following deer rifle mfg



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Rank the following deer rifle mfg's in order of preference. If you like something else, feel free to insert it accordingly. If it depends on model of caliber, feel free to add that too. Got other related commentary, speak your mind.

1. Browning
2. Ruger
3. Savage
4. Remington
5 Winchester


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

remington
browning
winchester
savage
ruger.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Remington-love the 700's in any caliber
Savage-old bolt action 30-30 Best brush gun made
winchester-second best 30-30 made
Ruger-10-22 small cheap and fun to accesorize
Browning- never really owned one but hear they are nice.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1. Browning- best auto out there, love my A-bolt II
2. Remington- model 700 "enough said"
3.Winchester- Pre-64 model 70 classic "rifleman's rifle"
4. Ruger- heavy well built guns, but I don't use them anymore.
5. Savage- never owned one


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

First I must comment that if cost is not considered, I would rank them much differently than if cost is a major consideration. Assuming that cost is a consideration(which it is in my present situatiion) in my personal preference, I would rank them thus:

Remington- Good quality at a reasonable cost
Winchester- I have been hunting with a Winchester 30-06 for many years and it is still my favorite deer rifle. That said, in recent years Winchester has priced their guns behond their persieved quality. You might as well have a browning.( Maybe you do anyway) Cost is why I would not rank Winchester higher.
Savage- Not the first name you think of for expensive guns but reasonable quality for a practicle cost.
Browning- If cost were no consideration I would rank Browning number one but then we are considering cost are we not?
Ruger- I had a bad experience with a Ruger rifle once thus the low ranking for me personally.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

If cost really wasn't an issue then a Weatherby Mark V in a Weatherby magnum caliber would be towards the top of my list, along with Sako. Out of rifles that I can justify buying and actually use and/or have used the list is ever-changing because I have likes and dislikes about all of them.

Remington- the 700 is a good solid rifle, very natural feel for me, good accuracy, great action, average trigger out of the box. Awesome reliability. Good caliber selection. Tons of aftermarket parts and accessories. Fit and finish is pretty good overall with the option of more premium rifles. There is a Remington to fit almost any budget because they have a wide variety of models and features available. 

Winchester- Just as good as the Remington IMO, but the new Model 70 is pricey. 

Savage- Great accuracy, freakin' awesome trigger, action needs improvement. Tang safety is a plus. Overall fit and finish is just alright and there are less upgrade options, but that's okay because it is a piece that you won't fret about getting scratched and banged up. Not a showpiece, but a real nice shooter especially for the working man on a budget. You usually get your money's worth and then some out of a Savage, even if many of them don't have hinged floorplates. 

Browning- Some of the best feeling rifles IMO, but overpriced too. I think people are paying extra for the name. The action, trigger, and overall accuracy is very good. Very well balanced, and craftsmanship is superb. BOSS system is a plus, especially in magnum calibers. Even non-BOSS rifles seem to kick less than other brands. My Browning 300 Winchester kicks less than my brother's Savage .30-06 yet the weight is almost identical between the two.

CZ- They used to be the best kept secret in rifles, but now that they are getting more well known their prices have gone up. I bought mine 3 years ago and the same one is now $200 more. The single-set trigger is nice. It gives you the option of shooting at regular pull or a lighter pull if you "set" the trigger first by flicking it forward. The concept is sort of like ****ing the hammer back on a pistol first. The action is Mauser based and very solid and reliable. The accuracy is outstanding. Overall balance and fit and finish is great, not as nice as a Browning or higher grade Remington but beautiful nonetheless. They use a dovetail type scope mount, which I'm not crazy about because I'd rather have a stronger Weaver style but I have not had trouble with the ring mounts shaking loose at all. The rings also have to be of a special design, but most models come with them in the box.

Ruger- Maybe I just have bad luck with Ruger. I think they have beautiful rifles and they feel very nice shouldered and have a nice balance to them. I've had bolt problems more than once (locks in the open position), and the warranty work was a nightmare. When they were shooting they were great. Good accuracy, nice trigger. 

Tikka- Very lightweight. Bolt action is super smooth and almost closes by itself. Has a mount rail, but is also drilled and tapped for Weaver bases. Accuracy is average and balance is good, but for some reason I can't get over the plastic detachable magazines. I won one in a drawing, but have really liked it and have experienced no problems with it. The action feeds flawlessly despite the plastic magazine. Single-set trigger is also available. If getting the T3 Lite, I would stay away from the hard kicking calibers. Very nice for packing around the mountains all day.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 1. Browning- best auto out there, love my A-bolt II
> 2. Remington- model 700 "enough said"
> 3.Winchester- Pre-64 model 70 classic "rifleman's rifle"
> 4. Ruger- heavy well built guns, but I don't use them anymore.
> 5. Savage- never owned one


I left the Weatherby's off my list because of thier cost, I like them but most people will not spend that kind of money. I also like a Hill Country and Ultra Light Arms rifles, but they cost an arm and a leg. :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

1- Browning
2- Winchester
3- Remington
4- Ruger
5- Savage

I'm trying to decide between a Cooper, a Kimber and a Sako for my next purchase.

sawsman


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive never harvested a deer or elk with a rifle, so im not the most experienced. 
But I did spend a lot of time shooting my rifles and liked them. So, here they are
Savage
Remington
Winchester-NA
Ruger-NA
browning-NA


----------



## mtnhunter (Feb 2, 2008)

I've always been a Remington fan, so that would have to be my first choice.

Second would have to be the Weatherby Vangaurd. They're reasonably priced and come with Weatherby's accuracy guarenty. Also you can get it in the .257 Weatherby which is a great caliber if you're only hunting deer and not elk. If you're going for both I'd upgrade the caliber to Weatherby's .300.

I've never owned anything else, but I have used a couple of Brownings. Great rifles, but a little pricey. I think you could do just as good for less money.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> 1- Browning
> 2- Winchester
> 3- Remington
> 4- Ruger
> ...


Ditto......same order.....go with the Cooper..


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good taste .45. I'm leaning hard towards the Cooper... nice ones.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooper, I want one real bad.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

1-Remington 
2-Browning 
3- Ruger
4-Winchester
5- Savage




I like my M77's more than most I think


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

1. Savage
2. Savage
3. Savage
4. Stevens
5. Ruger
(also ran- Browning, Winchester)

A well-taken-care-of Sporterized 03A3 ALLWAYS tops the list.

Pistols?
1. Browning
2. Colt
3. Springfield
4. S&W
5. Taurus

Shotguns?

1. Mossberg ('cause I can afford 'em, and they don't break)
2. Browning
3. Browning
4. Savage/Fox
5. Marlin's new 'L.C. Smith'
also ran- Rossi.
6. Stevens- 'cause they make good singles.

Just put a .30-06 'Savage Super Sporter' on layaway today (mfg year 1939- #6 off the line!) , after 6 weeks of concentrated drool. Mirror clean bore, action slicker than owl snot, and two detachable mags. Some genius decided to carve a bull elk into the stock and add some tiger maple inlays. VERY well done! Whomever did it was a talented SOB.
BEAUTIFUL rifle, with 65+ years of character.
Cost, you ask?
Guess...!
You may find yourself suddenly incontinent if I divulge. I'll send pics when it comes home.


----------

